# ERROR 0FL01 (adapter 0 not found)



## frank2004 (Jan 15, 2006)

Something get wrong when i flashed my X800GT AIW (PCI-e)
now i get an error when i tried to reflash my card.( stil have the original bios)
Adapter 0 not found :
ERROR 0FL01

I boot up my pc with an old pci card but cant find my ATI card.
I searched the web , but cant find any solution.
i tried everything and are desperate.
Can someone help me please ?


----------



## peta01 (Jan 16, 2006)

Can you boot with the Ati card or you have to insert the pci card to be able to boot?


----------



## frank2004 (Jan 17, 2006)

I can boot with the extra pci-card.
But it is not possible to flash my X800 again.
I thinks that i killed it.


----------



## peta01 (Jan 17, 2006)

What command do you use for flashing? Because adapter 0 is now pci card, you have to flash adapter 1.


----------



## frank2004 (Jan 18, 2006)

I tried to flash the card with adapter 1.
Now i will bring it bach to the store. 
Mayby i have still waranty because its realy dead.


----------



## peta01 (Jan 18, 2006)

Good luck with RMA, I have a dead X800 and I want to try to get new too.


----------



## agent_paul (May 26, 2006)

*same situation*

Hiya guys, sorry to bring up this old thread, but im in the same situation as frank. ive recently bought a x1900xtx that apparently has been flashed wrong and will not boot up. but after booting up into dos from a pci card to flash it, the atiflash tool reports the same error: "error 0FL01 adaptor not found".

after typing atiflash -i. i get the message adaptor not found.

so is there a way to repair the card or have i got a really expensive paper weight now?

any advice would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## MIP_1983 (May 26, 2006)

Well, I don't know, but I guess you'd need to specify the adapter with 

-p

and possibly use

-f

to force the flash without any checking.


----------



## agent_paul (May 26, 2006)

hiya MIP, the exact command i used was atiflash -p 0 -f newbios.bin, so am i right using -p 0 or should i be using -p 1 since im currently using a PCI card?

regards


----------



## MIP_1983 (May 26, 2006)

agent_paul said:
			
		

> hiya MIP, the exact command i used was atiflash -p 0 -f newbios.bin, so am i right using -p 0 or should i be using -p 1 since im currently using a PCI card?
> 
> regards



Once again, I'm afraid I'm not sure. However, in my motherboard bios I've got an option for where to look for the graphics card first, the options being PCI, and PCIe x16 (on my old board, it was PCI or AGP).

If you have a similar option and have PCI selected, I guess it would make your PCI video card 0, and your pcie 1. That would make the most logical sense to me.

Alternativly, if it still boots (be it with a blank screen) and posts and everything without the PCI card in, you could simply memorise the commands to type and do it blind.


----------



## agent_paul (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reply MIP, yup i was going to try the blind flash thing tonight. thanks for the suggestion. i am abit worried about the atiflash -i not reporting any ati cards tho.

regards


----------



## agent_paul (May 27, 2006)

Has anyone else got any suggestions? ive tried booting it up and flashing the card blind but that doesnt work, and i've tried flashing the card using the command: atiflash -p 1 -f newbios.bin

i would be thankfull for any suggestions

regards


----------



## dolf (May 27, 2006)

Guys try the following command line:
atiflash -f -p -newbios biosname.bin


----------



## agent_paul (May 27, 2006)

Hi dolf, thanks for the suggestion, ill give it a go as soon as i can.

regards


----------



## agent_paul (May 28, 2006)

dolf, ive tried the command u suggested but it doesnt work. it seems to be an invalid command. im starting to think this card ive got hasnt been badly flashed but has been fried.

regards


----------



## dolf (May 28, 2006)

agent_paul said:
			
		

> dolf, ive tried the command u suggested but it doesnt work. it seems to be an invalid command. im starting to think this card ive got hasnt been badly flashed but has been fried.
> 
> regards


I forgot something (to include the adaptor number!!!): atiflash -f -p -newbios 0 (zero) biosname.bin


----------



## agent_paul (May 28, 2006)

thanks dolf, the command does work this time round but i get the same error as before: "adaptor not found error 0fl01 press 1 to continue". do you think that if the card was fried then the exact same error messages will show?

regards


----------



## agent_paul (May 30, 2006)

bump


----------

